# Simple holiday backdrop



## portermeister (Nov 21, 2011)

Twinkle lights.










I used white christmas lights on white strands hung from my backdrop stand. Ideally, you would shoot it in front of a white wall, but I didn't have that, so I used a muslin backdrop taped to the wall. 

Just sharing an idea.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

First one image is my one of the best favorite photo excellent super shot...


----------



## tirediron (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting idea; not sure I'm a fan however.  Given that the human eye naturally gravitates toward the brighter regions of an image, it seems a little distracting to me.


----------



## JoeLewisPhoto (Nov 22, 2011)

I think the idea is nice and could work with some refinement.  The first pic is definitely the nicer of the 2...I ust think the subjects could be lit a bit more...it may take a bit of the focus off of the lights and balance it out.  The second one is too bright, a bit on the yellow side, and the facial expression is kind of awkward with one eye being wide open and the other half shut.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## Scuba (Nov 22, 2011)

I like the idea.  I like how the lights are more dim in the first image, and agree that the kids need to be brighter.  The second image is way to bright one the face and it seems the lights in the background are more distracting


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd try and crop that left side out a bit; I like the lighting on the childrens faces, I like the colors of them as well. Very nice.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 22, 2011)

I took some pictures with the same exact setup!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 22, 2011)

The chords seem to be showing. or it may be my crappy monitor deceiving me, i'll have another soon.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 22, 2011)

The first one is awesome, just enough light to say they are there not enough to be distracting... Very awesome!  One more awesome since you are in Wisconsin!


----------



## portermeister (Nov 22, 2011)

You can see the cords in some of the shots. I blurred it out for some, but they were minis so I wasn't going to go nuts in post. It isnt' perfect but it worked in the space that I had.

In the second picture, the little boy told me that was his stink eye. His mom loved it!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

portermeister said:
			
		

> You can see the cords in some of the shots. I blurred it out for some, but they were minis so I wasn't going to go nuts in post. It isnt' perfect but it worked in the space that I had.
> 
> In the second picture, the little boy told me that was his stink eye. His mom loved it!



That's a riot!


----------

